
Learn with Me: Containers from Scratch, Part 1 - azdle
https://psbarrett.com/blog/learn-with-me-containers-from-scratch-part-1.html
======
azdle
I fully expect that no one is really going to find this post interesting, but
I've both been meaning to blog and meaning to learn how to deploy stuff with
containers, so I figured I'd kill two birds with one stone.

This post is extra not interesting since it's entirely introduction with next
to no technical information, but I thought it was an important place to start.
I'm posting it here in the hopes that someone who knows more than me will
correct me on anything that I got shockingly wrong before I get too far going
down the wrong path.

